# Renting out LQ Trailer



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

anyone ever think of this or do this?

I live 30minutes from a state run horse campground and about an hour from another state run horse campground.

Have a friend wanting to sell her LQ trailer but I know my wife & I really won't make enough use of a 30K trailer to justify it when we would probably get to use it ourselves 2-4times a year

so was going through my mind that if you have a non-lq like me and were wanting to go camping for a week... would you rent one where we meet at the main gate at a certain time you find a space (first come first serve camping, no saving spaces) I pull in my trailer you put your horses in the stalls give me some $$ and I come back XX days later to hook back into my trailer.


Ultimately don't think it's a route I will go as there would be issues of people taking care of my trailer/generator but curious if there is a demand, if it's been done before, if you've done it on either end of the trailer rental, ect...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Only slightly different than renting a regular camping trailer or motor-home....
I can't imagine the abuse it would take though as people do not seem to appreciate or take care of "borrowed/rented" items as they do if they own it themselves.
Ever watch how rental cars are driven and treated...now think about this being your "home" at times too...
Add to that some people are just slobs, dirty and have bugs in their personal homes that will now be in your trailer and then your own home..._no, just no!!_
Wear and tear, expenses to fix things used roughly...
_No, just no...._


Buy the trailer to enjoy for you....make it a point to take one weekend a month and escape for a long trail-ride and no rush to get home.._.home is with you already._
Rent it out to strangers :icon_rolleyes:...just enjoy your investment for you and your family members...or the very closest of friends who value the same things you do...*strangers, no!*

_I guess I'm just "weird" about who sleeps in my bed, uses my bathroom and cooks/eats off my dishes...:-x...no, just no!!_

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Odd how you mention renting a LQ trailer because these last few weeks I have been wondering about buying a camper and renting it out a couple of weekends a month to pay for it. 

Don't know what the rules would be for insurance coverage, but I think it could work. 

Have looked at camper rentals and they start at $100/night and go up to $300 for motorhomes. That is a crazy amount of money in my mind, but people are doing it so...possibility. There is a really high deposit required too, like $500 +/-. Plus on top of all that, the generators are charged for every hour they are in use! I was amazed at the cost to rent a camper! 

The renters are required to empty all the tanks and fill all the containers before returning. 

I think you could do it if you picked up and delivered the horses, then drive off with your truck. Maybe riding clubs in the area would be a good way to advertise? In general, I would think horse people would be more careful than the general public. 

You could make $300 for the weekend easily enough. I know I would love to try camping in a LQ because I can never own one, don't have the $$$ for a big truck :frown_color:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm with @horselovinguy on this one. I would not rent my LQ trailer out. I take care of my stuff and when I spent that much money on something I want it to stay nice. 


Even horse people @AnitaAnne. Most don't take very good care of their own let alone someone else's. There's a couple I'm acquainted with and every few years they have a new lq trailer because their old one was trashed. In looking at used ones before we bought ours we saw a lot of hot messes and nice clean used trailers was a rarity.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The way people take care of rented stuff is not the greatest. You would probably be spending more of the earned money on repairs instead of paying for the trailer itself. Personally, I wouldn't do it. These trailers are just too expensive for other people to wreck.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

There is a place a couple of hours from us that will rent out horse trailers - both LQ and standard. But the price was very steep at over $100/day. And you are required to pay for insurance (just like a rental car) I looked into it for a long haul trip we wanted to make with our horses. It was about 9 hours from our house and I wanted a larger trailer with mangers to haul the horses in (we have a 3 horse slant) and thought we could kill 2 birds with 1 stone and just stay in the trailer when we got to the campground. The cost of the trailer/insurance/camp fees/fuel were more than renting a cabin at the same campground would have been.

We ended up not making the trip - but it was an eye opener.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> I'm with @horselovinguy on this one. I would not rent my LQ trailer out. I take care of my stuff and when I spent that much money on something I want it to stay nice.


I'm with those two. Not to mention the liability factor; even if insurance would cover everything (which they rarely do), if anything happened YOU could be sued which would cost time and, to the extent not covered by insurance, $$$. Not worth the hassle or the headache for me, thanks.

Plus, after each rental use, you would want to deep clean the LQ portion (and probably the horse portion as well) and do any repairs that are needed. Yea, just too much effort for me. I am good about keeping things cleaned/up for me; I hate cleaning up after others.


----------



## PalmSprings (May 25, 2018)

risk is not worth the rent you could charge. people will tear the crap out of rental equipment. Lack of experience is the biggest reason.If they make a simple mistake and forget to secure the ball,hitch,2 safety chains etc youll lose the whole trailer,kill the horse and mabe another car on the road and they are likely to claim it was the trailers fault...that means your on the hook...again the likelyhood for hassles are not worth it. Ive experienced it. There are many othe situations where they can blame you trailer and it may or may not be your fault. Did I aalready say its not worth it?


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Not worth it. Go look at used LQ trailers that people owned and you'll see why. Even if you take good care of things, they show wear and tear quickly. And people renting won't take good care of things.


A local RV dealer rents RV's for $600 - $1500/week depending on the rig. He says he's lucky if he breaks even on them after cleaning and repairs even with damage deposits and he usually sells them at loss when they start to show some wear and tear. He does it because a lot of people who rent one end up buying one, so it's still worth it to him. I would not buy one just to rent it. That's asking for trouble.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Really sad to think how many people just have no respect for other's property...


----------

